# Hobby mill with a magnet drill



## Syaminab (Jan 14, 2013)

I've just thought of making a nice hobby mill with a cross slide vise and a magnet drill, Guys we are not real hobbiest with lathes and mills that do not fit in a drawer. I want to create a milling machine that would decently cut 4140 with at least 3/8 end mill, run for 6 by 6, and also accomodates itself to become a 3" lathe. Disassemble to fit in a drawer. Because I believe many guys and young boys would like to get started into machinning. In order to make it affordable, we can later replace the magnet with a common 1/2 drill mounted on something.....

all right, who wants to participate?.....


----------



## jgedde (Jan 14, 2013)

That does sound like an interesting idea.  I like the idea of a small, affordable, portable, break-down, milling machine...  Especially one that converts to a lathe!

I don't see it as an affordable alternative to a mill due to the price of a magnet drill and a decent cross slide table.  On the other hand, your idea can't be beat for portability!  The "1/2 drill to make it affordable" part is the downfall.  The drill wouldn't last long for milling.

If something like this could be made, be affordable, and yet still be able to do real work (i.e. not a toy), you might be on to something. 

 I know when I was a kid, I'd have given my eye teeth for a tool like that (and someone to teach me how to use it).  Kids nowadays would not likely be interested...  Unless of course, you can figure out a way to add the ability to send and receive text messages while simultaneously streaming video.  After this is worked out, you'd need legal defense against all the "if your child was injured by using the Wi-Fi enabled Mini Mill and Lathe, you might be entitled to financial compensation" commercials you'd see on late night TV...

John


----------



## Syaminab (Jan 14, 2013)

jgedde said:


> That does sound like an interesting idea.  I like the idea of a small, affordable, portable, break-down, milling machine...  Especially one that converts to a lathe!
> 
> I don't see it as an affordable alternative to a mill due to the price of a magnet drill and a decent cross slide table.  On the other hand, your idea can't be beat for portability!  The "1/2 drill to make it affordable" part is the downfall.  The drill wouldn't last long for milling.
> 
> ...


John, you have made my day with laugh. Yes, it is Sad kids get lost with gadgets now a days, and by the time they realized a "trade" is a lifesaver, seldom is too late to learn. 
   Now, back into our matter, still a good idea, I'm going to start the design today. We can later overcome the durability issues, have you noticed that all it can wear on a drill are carbons, bearings and a gear?...we can fix that easy.


----------



## MCRIPPPer (Jan 15, 2013)

im 17 and know people like you guys are talking about (everyone! :holdphone: ). alot of people my age, and even alot of adults i know, dont know a drill bit from an end mill, or a mill to a drill press! :banghead: 

your mill/ lathe sounds cool tho! i think the best way would be to have a motor/ spindle assembly that you can mount a lathe chuck or drill chuck or collets. you could have a base that you bolt the motor assembly to, at the end for lathe, or on top for mill. hex wrench required! :thumbsup:


----------



## Syaminab (Jan 15, 2013)

MCRIPPPer said:


> im 17 and know people like you guys are talking about (everyone! :holdphone: ). alot of people my age, and even alot of adults i know, dont know a drill bit from an end mill, or a mill to a drill press! :banghead:
> 
> your mill/ lathe sounds cool tho! i think the best way would be to have a motor/ spindle assembly that you can mount a lathe chuck or drill chuck or collets. you could have a base that you bolt the motor assembly to, at the end for lathe, or on top for mill. hex wrench required! :thumbsup:



  Well, you are right, but also John made me think, Why bother to play if the audience is deaf? Real machinist wont like the product because they need a real lathe and a real mill, strong, that will let them show what they are capable. My interest is to create a tool that would drive more people to like our trade, then take them a step up to CNC. 
  How many of your friends would like to become machinist? I guess you still can`t find one. yeap, we are one in a million. I guess the future of our trade is destined for robots.
  Regards.


----------



## MCRIPPPer (Jan 15, 2013)

alot of people have interest in this kind of thing, but dont actually follow it. when i was about 6 or 7, i started taking EVERYTHING i could find apart. that is what originally got me into this kind of thing (machining, tinkering, electronics ect.).

your multimachine would need to be under 300 bucks for it to even sell to the "general public", i think. difficult. although people pay that much for lego mindstorms (which is supposed to be "robotics" ) so you never know lol.


----------



## Syaminab (Jan 15, 2013)

MCRIPPPer said:


> alot of people have interest in this kind of thing, but dont actually follow it. when i was about 6 or 7, i started taking EVERYTHING i could find apart. that is what originally got me into this kind of thing (machining, tinkering, electronics ect.).
> 
> your multimachine would need to be under 300 bucks for it to even sell to the "general public", i think. difficult. although people pay that much for lego mindstorms (which is supposed to be "robotics" ) so you never know lol.


 I have a design that would fit right in that price. Even more economic if I find a Drill motor for under $30, which i find feasible.


----------



## MCRIPPPer (Jan 15, 2013)

hey *Syaminab, we both live in a monterey/monterrey . *)


you could get a cheap roto tool im sure for under 30 bucks.


----------



## Syaminab (Jan 16, 2013)

MCRIPPPer said:


> hey *Syaminab, we both live in a monterey/monterrey . *)
> 
> 
> you could get a cheap roto tool im sure for under 30 bucks.




Yeap, just 3000 miles apart.

regards.


----------



## Eliotmay (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a md 45 Chinese mag drill. Love it! It fell on its face. Now wobbles. My wife got me a new one! Old one is a year old. Needs someone good at fixing such things. Any ideas?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Syaminab (Jan 17, 2013)

Eliotmay said:


> I have a md 45 Chinese mag drill. Love it! It fell on its face. Now wobbles. My wife got me a new one! Old one is a year old. Needs someone good at fixing such things. Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yes, if you dont have a mill, want one?. Purchase a cross slide for under $200 at enco and you already have a mill. You are lucky as you already own the expensive toy. Might as well use it.

 My design has superceeded the magnet drill, and is now only pending on Z Axes feed design for simplicity, i need to add it now as it was lost when eliminating the mag drill.


----------

